
Digital Transformation of Business and Society - rlalwani
https://medium.com/@frankdiana/digital-transformation-of-business-and-society-5d9286e39dbf
======
rlalwani
Pivot point of exponential change: a point in history where humanity will
change more in the next twenty years than in the previous 300.

